
Ask HN: Which Registrar Has the Best Domain Management Tools? - njtechie
If you own a lot of web domain names, with various expiration dates, it can become challenging to manage them all.  Let&#x27;s temporarily forget about cost, sleaze factor, and abundance of up-sells.  Which registrar makes it the easiest to manage your domains?  (search &#x2F; sort by various criteria, see domains expiring soon, renew easily, transfer away easily if necessary, etc.)
======
rcoder
I've used Joker since 1999 and have had nothing but excellent experiences.

They don't spam me, their DNS service is rock-solid, and their website (while
a bit lacking in the graphical design department) is fast, clean, and ad-free.
I also get clear, to-the-point reminders when a domain is up for renewal.

I have dozens (not hundreds or thousands) of domains registered, but I would
recommend them without hesitation to anyone looking for developer-friendly
registration and hosted DNS.

------
kogir
Amazon's Route 53 now supports registration and has an API.

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/DeveloperGuide/reg...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/DeveloperGuide/registrar.html)

------
dailen
Name.com has always seemed painless to me.

Usually on registrars I feel like i'm digging to find something or figure out
how to do something, Name.com makes it always feel like a click or two away
somehow.

------
samsnelling
I use gandi.net and am very happy.

The only con is that they are based in France, so if you are in the United
States, and use a credit card, you could get declined transactions due to
fraud protection.

~~~
tomahony
Do you have a "coporate account" with them? I wanted to register a country
specific domain (Irish) and noticed that a) I need to sign up for their
"corporate services" which presumably is a paid subscription and b) their
pricing for .ie domains was €75/year compared to ~€20/year elsewhere

~~~
samsnelling
I do not. I only have a regular account I guess since I don't pay them any
additional fees. Some country code TLD's have made me fill out extra
registration forms however.

------
tarminian
I like hover. Very low on the distractions scale.

~~~
theklub
Yes, I've used Hover lately and been very happy.

